# Manitobaman Lawn Journal 2020



## Manitobaman (Jun 24, 2020)

Hey folks. So we are in the process of finishing a new home build and I have been in the process (with the help of TLF) of planning our landscaping. I say "our" but I really mean my turf plan.

Our current had a bad lawn and a bad yard, and I didn't have any motivation to put in the true effort to bring it up to par.

This home however is going to be my burial site.

Saturday night my wife and I got a sitter for our two boys and we drove to the home to begin some prep work. Our build is the last lot on the street and became a bit of a dump site over the past year or two. So my wife "K" went and was picking up garbage out of the backyard as I prepared the sprayer for it's maiden voyage. I filled it with Roundup (the kind I am not supposed to have) and gave the yard a thick coating. The Chaplin 24V sprays at .5 Gallons/M. And the weeds have grown so much that I was not really able move as quickly as I would have liked given the flow rate.

I will report back to show the effects.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You want to be sure they (or you) haul all thos rocks out of there (or dump them in the edge of the pond). Be careful with your neighbors garden, round up drift/volatization can cause him damage.


----------



## Manitobaman (Jun 24, 2020)

Yeah I was concerned about the drift, but it was dead calm that eve and I made sure to spray away from the garden box's.

As far as the rocks go some are going to our neighbour to make a Rick garden and the remainder are going away... not sure where but not my problem.


----------



## Manitobaman (Jun 24, 2020)

Here we are 7 days after the initial application. Maybe a little difficult to tell since it's twilight. Does look like I missed one strip in the Center of the lawn, but the rest appears to be well on it's way to death.

I am going to leave it as is and wait for the final grade to happen on the yard. At which point I will do one last round of glypho and I have some Menestrione (spelling?) on order as well which I will put down prior to laying the sod. Sod day is August 15.

Cheers


----------



## Manitobaman (Jun 24, 2020)

Looking for a little input from the community. I am about to place an order with Seedworld and I am just looking to get some input on what 2 products would most likely be of most benefit? I was going to do Tenacity and Par III (which I can get locally). I was going to get the Tenacity package which comes with the dye and SF. Thoughts?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

If you're limiting yourself to only two items, I would get Tenacity + Prodiamine WDG.


----------



## Manitobaman (Jun 24, 2020)

Hahaha. Limiting. Lets just say that this is a starting point... The baseline. I appreciate your suggestion Sinclair. What else do you like to use.. I should know I am sure I have read your journal 3 times.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I've ordered the following from Seedworld:

Tenacity - renovation must have item.
Glyphosate 41% - a hundred times more economical than the big jugs of water they sell as Roundup in Canada.
Prodiamine
Propiconazole - I avoid using at all costs. Its really just on hand for insurance.
Blue Dye

I've been running 100% organic since the summer after my reno, but I think I will get some tenacity and prodiamine down this fall, as I have nimblewill and poa annua sneaking in.


----------



## Manitobaman (Jun 24, 2020)

Been a little while since I lasted posted. Busy with the move and preparing the yard for seed/sod.

I had 120 yards of 4 way top soil brought in which should have provided 4-4.25" of coverage for the yard. I was spreading it out myself. I started spreading on Thursday Aug 13, with sod going down on Aug 15.

Mother nature was not friendly in this endeavour. With a summer where we have only had 5 days of rain, we got 30 mm's on Friday which ruined the top spild I had down and eliminated the chance of getting sod down on Saturday.

So I shifted gears and am now hydroseeding the back yard and putting down sod in the front.

Here are some pictures on my progress to date.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

MMM hydroseeding... You are running really late for anything to properly establish. Hell know what seed you will end up with. If you can, go with sod.


----------



## Manitobaman (Jun 24, 2020)

So today is the day for hydroseeding. Fingers crossed. I have done all that I can to give this KBG the best possible chance to get established before the harsh winter rolls in.

In the back left corner of the yard we do however have a high water issue. All the drainage for the lay side of the house ends up there. The sump pump goes right to the water behind the yard, but the weeping tile drains right there.

It's going down with a 2-20-0, as is standard for hydroseeding. I will feed it again after germination.

I will keep a more detailed diary of how things go from here

Here is a look at the final prep for the back yard


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice transformation! Good luck today!


----------



## NDKBG (Sep 9, 2020)

Looking to possibly hydroseed KBG this fall. I too will have a new home build that is currently on grass but not what I am looking for. I imagine hydroseeding will get pretty close in price to me in time and material trying to apply peatmoss over the large area I plan on doing. Any updated pics from late fall maybe some patches that are uncovered this spring. Also what variety of kbg did you use? Any other comments or suggestions from you experience are appreciated.


----------

